# ApplianceZone WARNING



## fr73ed

Warning about doing business with ApplianceZone
Horrible company, they send defective parts and then refuse to refund money, claiming it's the consumers fault.
See ApplianceZone complaints...


Top 183 Complaints and Reviews about Appliancezone.com
www.consumeraffairs.com › Homeowners › Appliance Stores
 Rating: 1.2 - ‎112 votes
I googled a part I needed for my furnace, a site came up, said they had it for 175.00 but forwarded me with a link to appliance zone with part number etc. I chatted ...
ApplianceZone Reviews - appliancezone.com Ratings at ...
www.resellerratings.com/store/ApplianceZone
 Rating: 0.8/10 - ‎227 reviews
Check the reputation of ApplianceZone. Read real customer reviews. Compare prices to other stores and find coupons.
Consumer Complaints for Appliance Zone, LLC - BBB ...
www.bbb.org/...reviews/.../appliance-zone.../comp...
Better Business Bureau
Dec 2, 2014 - BBB's Complaints For Appliance Zone, LLC that includes background information, consumer experience, BBB Accreditation status, BBB Rating, ...
ApplianceZone - Corydon, IN | Yelp
www.yelp.com › Shopping › Electronics
Yelp
 Rating: 2 - ‎10 reviews - ‎Price range: $$
10 Reviews of ApplianceZone "i have had a horrible LG frig for 6 years, the drawers, shelves etc had all cracked and broken.. I decided to try to order the crisper ...
66 APPLIANCE ZONE Complaints and reviews @ Pissed ...
appliance-zone.pissedconsumer.com/
66 APPLIANCE ZONE Complaints and reviews from real people. The company refused refunding shipping cost. ApplianceZone.com is a Scam. They don't care ...
Appliance Zone Complaints | Consumer Reviews ...
www.appliancezone.com/appliance-zone-complaints.aspx
Browse a complete list of appliance zone user reviews that give you a better idea about our products and services.
Amazon.com: Customer Discussions: Appliance Zone
www.amazon.com/Appliance-Zone/forum/.../1?asin...
Amazon.com
Jun 2, 2009 - I wish I had checked with the Better Business Bureau first - they have an F rating and lots of complaints. Beware! Report abuse 11 of 12 people ...
ApplianceZone Reviews - Consumer Reviews of ...
www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.appliancezone.com
9 reviews for ApplianceZone, 1.4 stars: "CAUTION! My first experience with ApplianceZone will be my last. They notified me that the p..."
Ripoff Report | appliancezone.com - Jim Allen - Appliance ...
www.ripoffreport.com/.../appliancezonecom...Appliance-Zone/.../applian...
Feb 12, 2009 - appliancezone.com - Jim Allen - Appliance Zone Complaint Review: appliancezone.com - Jim Allen - Appliance Zone deceptive practices, sold ...
ApplianceZone.com Sucks – reviews coupons discounts ...
appliancezonesucks.com/
Nov 10, 2011 - When I first googled Appliance Zone I found corny and suspicious reviews such as “This company was so great! Great customer service..”.
Why these ads?
Appliance Zone Complaints‎
Adwww.ask.com/Appliance+Zone+Complaints‎
Appliance Zone Complaints. Discover and Explore on Ask.com!
Ask.com has 20,550 followers on Google+
Appliance Parts OnlineMaytag Repair PartsMaytag PartsJenn Air Parts
Consumer Complaint?‎
Adwww.consumer-action.org/‎
Don't Get Taken Advantage Of Call Our Customer Hotline Now
Searches related to appliancezone complaints
appliance zone reviews
appliance zone contact
jim allen appliance zone
appliance zone phone number
appliance zone coupon
appliance zone returns
appliance zone coupon free shipping
appliance zone coupon code


----------



## Bamby

What I like to see on one post run by rant. Why just pick on just one entity? There are a collisional amount of them and plenty to go around. 

Here's What's Wrong with Corporate America--and the U.S. Economy 

Will we ever tire of navigating the multiple layers of intermediaries between the customer and the provider, while corporate profits soar to unprecedented heights?

If we had to summarize what's wrong with Corporate America and the entire U.S. economy, we can start with all the intermediaries between the provider and the customer. There are a number of examples we're all familiar with.

One is healthcare, where a veritable phalanx of intermediaries filters the interactions between doctors and patients so heavily that the traditional practice of medicine has been nullified.

By traditional I mean the arrangement that was conventional a few short decades ago: you went to the doctor of your choice (typically, the same doctor your family used), he/she treated you, and you paid the doctor's bill in cash. Only hospitalization was covered by the minimal (and minimally limiting) healthcare insurance plans of the time.

The second example is home appliances purchased at a Big Box retailer. Here's the list of interactions between Corporate America and the customer:

1. Customer enters Big Box Store and is sold a high-margin appliance, unless customer insists on the sale item. Either way, the appliance was assembled in China for a few hundred bucks and shipped to the U.S. for a few more bucks. The difference between the low cost and the price the customer pays is gross profit for Corporate America.

2. Customer and salesperson both know the reliability of the appliance, regardless of brand or price, is low, so an extended warranty is an easy sale. The manufacturer's warranty is typically one year, and the extended warranty tacks on a couple years to the minimal manufacturer's warranty.

(Recall that not too long ago in America, any major appliance was expected to last a few decades, not a few years.)

3. Customer shells out $1,000 for the appliance and another $300 for the extended warranty, and a few more bucks for delivery.

4. Corporate America to customer: we're done with you, bucko. The delivery is subcontracted to another company, the extended warranty is handled by another company, and should the appliance fail during the manufacturer's warranty, the customer has to contact the manufacturer directly.

The only interaction retail Corporate America has with the customer is the initial sale. Everything after that is handled by other companies. So Corporate America has no interest in customer satisfaction or happiness after the sales experience.

5. Calls made to Corporate America--the Big Box retailer or the manufacturer--will be directed to somebody else. The job of taking care of the customer has been shunted to intermediaries that the customer cannot contact directly.

Compare this with the traditional arrangement between the retailer and the customer: whatever the problem, the retailer took care of the customer. If the appliance broke down, the retailer's repair crew would go out and fix it. The retailer was accountable to the customer all the way down the line; if there was a warranty covering the repair, the retailer handled that bureaucratic layer as part of their service.

6. The appliance fails two days after the manufacturer's warranty expires, i.e. one year after purchase. (True story.)

7. Customer calls Corporate America retailer. Response: we're done with you, bucko. Call the manufacturer or the extended warranty company.

8. Customer calls Corporate America manufacturer (or the U.S. office of a global appliance manufacturer). Response: Since your appliance is off warranty, the service call will be (insert outrageous fee): $99.99 (that's our special price for good customers, pal.) Parts will also be marked up triple from what you could buy them for on the Internet, and our labor charges are so high that the repair, even if it is modest in scope, will cost a third to a half of the original price of the appliance.

If the repair is serious, the cost might exceed the original purchase price a year earlier.

Stripped of phony solicitude, the manufacturer's response: we're done with you, bucko. You bought our appliance, but we're under no obligation to make you happy beyond the 365-day warranty period--and well, to be honest, we don't really care if you're happy with our service under warranty, either. Our repair people will get to you when they get to you, and there are plenty of loopholes in the warranty.

Here's the view from Corporate America: we can get these appliances assembled in Robotic Factory #2 (yes, the appliance was stamped with this phrase) in China for an absurdly low cost for an order of thousands of units, and if 10% of those fail within a year due to defective parts, that's just the cost of doing business.

We can grind the customer down with lousy service to the point that many will give up and not even pursue repair or replacement under warranty.

Since Americans have been trained to buy the lowest price, a.k.a. The Tyranny of Price, or the currently fad (over-hyped, overpriced) model, we don't care if they're happy or not. They'll buy the lowest cost appliance or the over-hyped brand next time anyway.

9. Customer calls the extended warranty provider. The extended warranty provider is in a distant state and contracts with a local firm to handle the repair. The customer cannot contact the repair outfit or person directly; everything must be handled through the extended warranty provider.

10. Two weeks later, the repairperson shows up, takes apart the appliance and presents the customer with a bill for $900 which must be paid before he can order parts. But I'm under the extended warranty, the customer says, and the repairperson shrugs. "That's not what the paperwork says." (True story.)

11. Customer calls back extended warranty provider and gets the paperwork straightened out. Boxes of parts start arriving shortly thereafter.

12. A different repairperson comes back in two more weeks, takes a look at the disassembled appliance and the parts that had arrived, and declares the repair will cost more than a new replacement appliance, so the customer should contact the extended warranty provider for a voucher to buy a new appliance.

13. The repairperson leaves the disassembled appliance and the parts. The customer has to call the extended warranty provider again to demand the broken appliance and the new parts be hauled off. Three weeks later, somebody shows up to haul off the useless appliance and the new parts.

14. Customer reads that corporate profits for the Big Box retailer and manufacturer just hit record highs, and has a seizure. Corporate America doesn't make money making the customer happy, beyond the few moments needed to collect $1,300 from him/her. That's how you reap record profits: make the sale and you're done with the customer.

Nobody is tasked with making the customer happy--that's some other intermediary's job. The customer is denied contact with the actual person who ends up with the job of making the customer happy--all communications must go through multiple corporate intermediaries, guaranteeing frustration and wasted time and money.

Will we ever tire of navigating the multiple layers of intermediaries between the customer and the provider, while corporate profits soar to unprecedented heights? The two dynamics are intimately linked: once we book the sale, we're done with customers.

OfTwoMinds.com


----------



## fr73ed

*Re:more complaints against ApplianceZone*

ApplianceZone.com Sucks – reviews coupons discounts ...
appliancezonesucks.com/
Nov 10, 2011 - When I first googled Appliance Zone I found corny and suspicious reviews such as “This company was so great! Great customer service..”.
ApplianceZone.com has bad rating from the Better Business ...
appliancezonesucks.com/?p=17
Mar 5, 2009 - ApplianceZone.com has bad rating from the Better Business Bureau! BEWARE!
Shelly - ApplianceZone.com Sucks
appliancezonesucks.com/?author=4
March 9th, 2009. 2 comments. “I purchased an A/C fan on 2/9/09 and paid extra for fast shipping. A week later I went to the web site and found the only way to ...
crosswalkguy - ApplianceZone.com Sucks
appliancezonesucks.com/?author=17
When I first googled Appliance Zone I found corny and suspicious reviews such as “This company was so great! Great customer service..”. I contacted them via ...
ApplianceZone - ResellerRatings.com
www.resellerratings.com/store/ApplianceZone
 Rating: 0.8/10 - ‎227 reviews
Check the reputation of ApplianceZone. Read real customer ... Don't make the mistake as I did and get sucked into purchasing simply for the price. The issues?
ApplianceZone - SiteJabber
www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.appliancezone.com
9 reviews for ApplianceZone, 1.4 stars: "CAUTION! My first experience with ApplianceZone will be my last. They notified me that the p..."
Amazon.com: Customer Discussions: Appliance Zone
www.amazon.com/Appliance-Zone/forum/.../1?asin...
Amazon.com
Jun 2, 2009 - Fifteen minutes later I got a call from 'Jordan' of ApplianceZone. .... Appliance Zone and their employees suck bigtime and needs to have a  ...
appliancezone.com sucks | Paul Rennix
paulrennix.com/2009/03/appliancezonecom-sucks/
Mar 5, 2009 - If you'd like to get ripped off. give these guys a try. appliancezone.com sucks. If you are looking for a reputable source for appliance parts, check ...
Appliance Zone return policy sucks!!!! Review 298982 Oct ...
appliance-zone.pissedconsumer.com/appliance-zone-return-policy-sucks...
Review by dwh
Oct 17, 2012 - I have been waiting for three months for Appliance Zone to refund three parts that I had ordered from them online and did not need. I returned ...
www.Appliancezonesucks.com - ApplianceZone.com Sucks
urlm.co/www.appliancezonesucks.com
'ApplianceZone.com Sucks - reviews coupons discounts and ripoffs.' Analysis; Content; Links; Server. 598,663Rank in United States. 4,089,151Worldwide Rank ...
Why this ad?
Appliance Parts - Join AZ & Get Free Shipping‎
Adwww.appliancezone.com/‎
4.5  advertiser rating
Best Prices On Appliance Parts!
Appliance Zone has 330 followers on Google+
Whirlpool PartsJenn-Air PartsFrigidaire PartsGE Parts
1	
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
Next


----------



## Bamby

How in the heck did you happen to active when I posted? Anyway read this "They all Suck" "Big Time". If you're fortunate enough to have a small Mom & Pop appliance store that also sells parts and service you should be supporting their store and services. It's the only way to have some assurance that you'll be taken care of after the sale.


----------



## waybomb

I don't know where you all shop or what you buy, but I don't seem to have these issues. 

Corporate America is greedy, that's why things break? Talk about connecting a bunch of dots to get there.

How about the American public wants the cheapest piece of shit they can buy, and then they buy it???

I have a Samsung really big washer and drier. The solenoid valve for cold water failed, and leaked a bit. I marveled at how inexpensive they could make thing, and how it lasted as long as it did. Just a different perspective, I guess.

I know what industrial valving costs and how it is built. I also know how big it is. To be honest with you, if you want an industrial appliance, go buy one. They are available. Be prepared for a second mortgage though. An industrial washing machine can cost $10,000, and that does not include the detergent dosing system. And you'd need 3 phase power installed as well.

I don't know about this appliance place listed by the OP, and he never really says what his problem is with them. I buy parts from appliancepartspros.com. Been 100% OEM items every time.

And I do expect parts to fail. At least the parts in the appliances being sold these days. I weigh that with the cost of a true appliance and I still buy the cheaper one. And "Corporate America" supplies me with what I want, AND they could supply me with what I could want if I had the extra cash.

Get over it, cheapskates. Yes, I am one too.


----------



## fr73ed

Guess I didn't explain... This is a warning to all about a scumbag company that sells defective parts and will not honor their own warranty agreements.
Ordered a simple part... washing machine pump.Leaked internally, then shaft seized. When I contacted them re warranty got the runaround.No refunds, and looks like no replacement part.Still working on this.
My post is simply a warning, along with many comments from other consumers who have been screwed by ApplianceZone in similar circumstances.
Caveat Emptor.


----------

